# Anchorseal alternatives



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

A tree cutting company is going to cut a large pecan limb over hanging my Dad's roof on Monday. Iam going to save some of the larger pieces of this limb. It will be about 8" in diameter. I want to seal the ends of the limb. I don't have access to any anchorseal and have learned from reading posts on this board that latex will not work. My question is can I use polyuatheane or a can of spray paint to stop or help eleminate the end checking?
Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Tom Latex has worked for me*

I've had a no of boards milled here on site and coated the ends with surplus latex, 2 coats, so far no significant checking after 1 year of air drying, 1" thick. Some other logs I've quartered and painted with the same result. Just slather it on and then recoat. The wood should air dry
some... before application, but not too much, like not right after the log was just cut. Maybe wait a week. That's been my experience. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill,
Thanks for the reply. I take it that from your experience latex works.
I thought I read a post from Texas Timber in the last 2 weeks that said latex was no good as it will let moisture pass and also that the logs need to be coated upon cutting as the drying process starts then.
I am only taking about a few pieces that I think I can get some small boards out of. Do you see any problem using polyuathane?
Tom


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Got a few candles you can melt down? I think parrafin is the foundation for anchorseal. I'll work. Use a double boiler (metal coffee can setting in a pan full of boiling water water) and watch it because that stuff is highly flamable.


I've also heard of using carpenter's glue but am not familiar with which one.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

To be honest its not worth the trouble to melt wax to seal the ends. I was wanting to use something that will work, easy for me to obtain, and easy/quick to apply.
Tom
Also, need by Monday morning.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

TomC,
I've used latex on logs and it worked for a short time,then I had mold showing through.If I'm not mistaken commercial sealers have fungicides and mildecides in them to prevent this.


----------



## FrankP20 (Dec 11, 2009)

I've just had a Modesto Ash removed because of invasive roots. I want to save and finish a 4" disk about 24" dia. from the trunk. How should I dry it to minimize checks and cracks? Many thanks, Frank in So. California


----------

